# A nice table saw trick/tip



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

I used the tutorial I found in FWW magazine (August 2011 #220) for making for making “period-perfect bracket feet” using a table saw. This really does work very nicely. I am using this piece as the base for a lazy susan I am making for my wife’s cousin. I think it will work fine. 

I may even try using it to make feet for the hope chests I will build. Well, here it is.


----------



## gus (Oct 31, 2010)

so, what is the process?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

gus said:


> so, what is the process?


He could do it a few ways. Likely cut the coves like this.

Or, it can be done by cutting different depth kerfs, and then cleaning them out and sanding.
.




















 







.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

The article isn't online yet, this vid shows how the coves were cut.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

If you're into bracket feet, this article is a must have. Mostly because it shows how to figure the coves so the feet look good from all angles.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Brink said:


> If you're into bracket feet, this article is a must have. Mostly because it shows how to figure the coves so the feet look good from all angles.


Hey old man, where's the article? lol

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

firemedic said:


> Hey old man, where's the article? lol
> 
> ~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


I don't think it's online, yet. The issue just came out.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Brink said:


> I don't think it's online, yet. The issue just came out.


Ahh ok... I take back the dementia laden, alhziemers implicating comment then! 

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

firemedic said:


> Ahh ok... I take back the dementia laden, alhziemers implicating comment then!
> 
> ~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


And you call me old?


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

gus said:


> so, what is the process?


I belive you run the wood across the blade at a angle you have to make wood to hold it at the angle when you raise the blade a little at a time than run the wood across the blade. Than do it over again tell you get what you want. I have done this. It take some time to get the right angle but it will work. You of course us a bigger piece of wood than rip it to what ever size that fit's the job.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

A dado head set at a bevel makes for a more rigid and efficient setup.And yes,you are cuttin at some angle WRT blades cntr line.Changing that angle,changes radius.BW


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

These look cool! :yes:

http://www.woodshopdemos.com/cmt-cv-1.htm :smile:


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Firemedic, be nice :laughing:.

Yes, by running the board diagonally across the blade at about 1/16" each pass. The article shows you how to design the cove and the entire foot pattern.

After you have the pattern drawn, transfer it to a template and use the template to set the angle on the saw. 

Its a little more in depth than that, but you get the picture...and if you get the August issue of FWW you will get even more pictures :smile:.

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Brink said:


> And you call me old?


LMAO

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

firemedic said:


> LMAO
> 
> ~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


And called me a meanie...

Don't make me send the wife down there.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Brink said:


> And called me a meanie...
> 
> Don't make me send the wife down there.


Hahaha... I'll send my wife to meet her half way, lol... I don't have high hopes for my wife though! Shes a fire cracker!... But harmless 

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

The new issue is out, the last issue is online....

http://www.finewoodworking.com/SkillsAndTechniques/SkillsAndTechniquesPDF.aspx?id=34100


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Here's how to make the bracket feet.

http://www.finewoodworking.com/SkillsAndTechniques/SkillsAndTechniquesPDF.aspx?id=2422


----------

